# Moving to Qatar-ELECTRICALS



## jonathanrawlinson (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm a "new pat" and Have just been appointed as a teacher in Doha and wondered which electrical items will work- what type of plugs and voltage required?
Read a recent blog that stated you only get Sky sports and movies(think it was a negative remark until they stated soccer, cricket and rugby is all you get!-SHAME!)
THANKS IN ADVANCE,
JON


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum

All your electrical appliance will work fine coming from the UK. You will only need adaptors for items that you'll buy in Qatar. For some reason, same as the UAE, the outlets are typically 3 pin, but the majority appliances are sold with 2 pin.

The only way you can use Sky is via the internet. For satellite tv it is Showtime, which does carry a good amount of the Sky programmes


----------



## jonathanrawlinson (Mar 1, 2009)

thank you- paching the tv in with the wife (long haul).


----------

